# Ethnology Project for my Cultural Anthropology Class



## Thorne (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey,

I haven't been on in a while because I've been really busy, but those of you who know me know that I'm an old tramp/punk, etc from way back. I've hopped trains, squatted in abandon buildings, camped in River Washes, etc. so I'm not naive or a newbie or anything like that so don't think that just because I'm housed up and going to school right now, that I'm not "down". Trust me, this is all part of a bigger plan to build a self-sufficient farm, et al.

Anyway, I am going to college at the University of Arizona working toward a PhD in Linguistic Anthropology. I have a field work project that I have to do for a Cultural Anthropology Class, and I decided to do it on Homeless people, not homebums, or anything like that, but the group of us who actually enjoy life on the road. I have experience "living the life" it's just that my professor wants us to actually interact, interview and experience, the group of people that we want to "study" (for lack of a better term). Anyway, I need to know if anyone on here is in Tucson, or will be VERY soon, and wouldn't mind hanging out and answering a couple of questions for a few days. None of this is going to be published and of course anything that you don't want disclosed will be kept in complete confidence. And again, please keep in mind that I am not some newbie that can be fucked over, or tricked. Hell, I know I can hold my own with you kids (I'm 32). I want this to go well and hopefully to be mutually beneficial to everyone involved. And when I am finished with the paper, I would like to possibly publish it here if the participating parties don't mind.

Thank you to anyone who can help in this. I'm sorry I cannot compensate anyone for this, but maybe we can at least have a good time and party a bit.

Thorne


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 5, 2011)

hey some homebums enjoy life


----------



## Earth (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds Cool....

In 1983, I did for my photography major a project on the ecology.
I went to the bowery, and shot 36 frames (B&W print film 33mm) of 36 different homeless people as I came across them.

I not only got an A+ but a recommendation to persue this as a career (which I didn't, since once money is exchanged the art is compromised).

GOOD LUCK (and have fun doing it)


----------



## Thorne (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Earth for the encouragement, there is a group here in Tucson already that I might be able to work with, if no one here wants to participate, I was just hoping that maybe I could get someone that could easily be vouched for by others that I know. Either way, it will work out.

And Murt, I didn't mean that homebums don't necessarily enjoy life, they are just not the target group since many of them never leave the particular city they are accustomed to.

Still would like participators,from here if I can though.

Janis


----------



## L.C. (Nov 17, 2011)

You should be able to scare some up on the drag. If it's not too far away, a lot of kids are around for the gem show in February. Good luck.


----------

